# Ay mamita que me caigo, como no morir en el intento !



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

Hola chicos,me llamo Wendy Elizabeth y aunque soy algo tímida,me aventuré a ver la Costa Verde en las alturas, quedé con las panties destrozadas pero valió la pena.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Wow! què chèvere Wendy, muy buenas fotos. Bienvenida al foro...kay:*


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Muy bonitas tus fotos Wendy!!! Bienvenida al foro!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaj.. las fotos no son de ella..


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*En todo caso buena recopilaciòn...por cierto el tìtulo del thread es bastante...*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

eso si jjeje xD


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esas fotos son más viejas...más que yalas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bueno ya hay fotos repetidas, aunk una k otra no la habia visto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Caray! Que buen estreno en este foro ! Bienvenida seas !!! A ver, échate mas fotos por aquí...


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

pues yo no las habia visto, asi que para mi son de estreno, sea de quien sean.
que buenas fotos, bienvenida al foro 

aunque yo tambien debi presentarme creo. sorry
yo soy nueva tambien. 

un gusto ser parte del foro

y una ves mas , gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Bienvenidas, Wendy y MuNaySha! Espero que la pasen bien por acá en SSC. 

Wendy, muchas de las fotos que muestras no las había visto, así que igual me encantaron. Esa zona es tan bella...ojalá mejoren la parte de la playa misma para que toda esa área tenga el mismo atractivo.

Saludos...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yaa, ahora cuéntame una de vaqueros!

Para los ciequitos, en las primeras fotos dice bien clarito SoudMaster y las otras son más que antiguas, son prehistóricas!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Yaa, ahora cuéntame una de vaqueros!
> 
> Para los ciequitos, en las primeras fotos dice bien clarito SoudMaster y las otras son más que antiguas, son prehistóricas!


ahhh???


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

franciscodur2003 said:


> ahhh???


Quiero decir que esas fotos no son de ella :sleepy:.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Quiero decir que esas fotos no son de ella :sleepy:.


ohhh ya!!!!
yo tambien pense que eran de ella por lo que dijo antes de postearlas!!!! Pero no!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wendy, te salieron excelentes las fotos tomadas por otros! 
¿Y qué fue lo que pasó con tus panties? :jk:

De todas maneras, bienvenida al foro. Lo mismo le digo a MuNaySha.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Mmm...espero que haya hablado en sentido figurado al hablar de sus panties, porque definitivamente no son sus fotos. Claro, eso no le quita lo buenas que son estas.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> Mmm...espero que haya hablado en sentido figurado al hablar de sus panties, porque definitivamente no son sus fotos. Claro, eso no le quita lo buenas que son estas.


Fedox, que trabalenguas has hecho... :lol:al final que son buenas, las panties o las fotos...:lol::lol:Es broma no te molestes...
Wendy, bienvenida al foro...niña mala.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Bonita recopilación.
W. Quispe, bienvenida a Incascraper


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*Ay chicos,qué simpáticos que son todos*

Estoy tocada de nervios porque mis enanos empezarán a llegar en 1 hora más. Yo no dije que eran mis fotos. Solo dije que vi la Costa Verde en las alturas y la ví mediante éstas fotos. Se me chorrearon las panties porque me dá mucho miedo las alturas,soy una chica algo tímida y apocada y tengo miedo de resbalar o hacerme daño. Por eso no me atrevo a acercarme a vacíos,ni siquiera me gusta subir a edificios altos,soy muy sensible y miedosa. Pero mi primo que es psicologo me aconsejó que debo vencer mis temores y precisamente por eso puse esas fotos como un reto para superar miedos. Admiro a la gente valiente que se lanza a esas aventuras de volar,yo creo que solo de imaginarlo me moriria del susto. Prefiero ver flores,parques,plantas,animalitos tiernos,pero tambien me gustan las capillas,las avenidas amplias que no tengan ambulantes ni me sienta ahogada al caminar por alli. Voy a buscar mas fotos,pero me gusta en particular el estilo de la señorita Lia de fotografiar parques y perritos,quizas sea porque he vivido en zonas con poco verde y recien ahora en el barrio donde estoy puedo disfrutar de parques. Las fotos no son mias,yo no dije que lo fueran. No me hagan sentir mal pues.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Wendy Quispe said:


> Estoy tocada de nervios porque mis enanos empezarán a llegar en 1 hora más. Yo no dije que eran mis fotos. Solo dije que vi la Costa Verde en las alturas y la ví mediante éstas fotos. Se me chorrearon las panties porque me dá mucho miedo las alturas,soy una chica algo tímida y apocada y tengo miedo de resbalar o hacerme daño. Por eso no me atrevo a acercarme a vacíos,ni siquiera me gusta subir a edificios altos,soy muy sensible y miedosa. Pero mi primo que es psicologo me aconsejó que debo vencer mis temores y precisamente por eso puse esas fotos como un reto para superar miedos. Admiro a la gente valiente que se lanza a esas aventuras de volar,yo creo que solo de imaginarlo me moriria del susto. Prefiero ver flores,parques,plantas,animalitos tiernos,pero tambien me gustan las capillas,las avenidas amplias que no tengan ambulantes ni me sienta ahogada al caminar por alli. Voy a buscar mas fotos,pero me gusta en particular el estilo de la señorita Lia de fotografiar parques y perritos,quizas sea porque he vivido en zonas con poco verde y recien ahora en el barrio donde estoy puedo disfrutar de parques. Las fotos no son mias,yo no dije que lo fueran. No me hagan sentir mal pues.


Bienvenida al Incascrapers, y como me dijeron a mi hace 2 semanas o 3 tal vez? es una tradición el sacudon del primer posteo, el que no se pica, se queda y la pasa chevere!!! jejejeje, todos esperamos tus próximos posteos.

Buena recopilación de fotos muchas no las había visto y están bravazas.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

^^ Creo que a todos les pasa... si sobrevives al primer sacudon, la pasas rebien!!! Bonito el thread Wendy, bienvenida.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Fedox, que trabalenguas has hecho... :lol:al final que son buenas, las panties o las fotos...:lol::lol:Es broma no te molestes...
> Wendy, bienvenida al foro...niña mala.


Las fotos, obvio.

En fin, bienvenida mujer! Sigue aportando con...threads .


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Por lo visto hay algunos que les gusta chancar a los nuevos...:bash:*


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

Es interesante tu perfil personal; soy algo asi, pero obviamente por el lado masculino. Y Bienvenida al Foro y en especial Incascrapers.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Yaa, ahora cuéntame una de vaqueros!


:lol: que buena!!!!!  :lol:



Canelita said:


> ¡Bienvenidas, Wendy y MuNaySha! Espero que la pasen bien por acá en SSC.


Me uno al recibimiento, aunque ya las maletearon xD  
Bienvenidas las 2  Ahora son más las chicas en Incascrapers!!!


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

bienvenida Wendy. 
La verdad me pareció bastante divetida tu frase sobre las panty, pensaba intervenir solamente por eso. Como ente masculino uno se imagina: Que espontanea esta chica, estaba en minifalda y decidió dejarse guiar en un parapente. Donde estoy es invierno y Miraflores primaveral no lo disfruto hace anhos. 

AL contrario de lo que cuentan muchos.
Soy nuevo, como leia algunas barrabasadas me metí para tratar de corregir algo, aunque como novato no le iba a dar el jalón de orejas a alguien antiguo, así que despues de unos cuantos comentarios diplomáticos tomé mi lado de maestro de escuelita primaria.
A veces no quiero caer pesado pero a veces sale algo sintomático peruano. De decir/escribir las cosas a la ligera. Por ejemplo alguien agregó fotos del aeropuerto de Arequipa con nevados y volcan al fondo, pero por favor ese no es el misti, mas de un arequipenho se debe sentir ofendido. Bueno este es un foro, es bastante informal. Lo pero es que he visto libros con nombres completemtne falsos de plantas y animales. Y eso ya es algo serio. Hasta aqui por ahora. 
tener ninhos no es nada fácil, asi que te debes estar entrenando a diario.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Por lo visto hay algunos que les gusta chancar a los nuevos...:bash:*


sí...somos argolleros...jaja:bash:


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> :lol: que buena!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> Me uno al recibimiento, aunque ya las maletearon xD
> Bienvenidas las 2  *Ahora son más las chicas en Incascrapers!!!*


:shifty: Oh no! esperemos no colaboren con el Girl Power en el ahorcado :gaah:


:lol:


En fin, bienvenidas (aunque yo no soy el mas indicado para decirlo, ya que soy relativamente nuevo también :|)


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bienvenida Wendy  aunque bueno las fotos son de soundmaster me gusto el titulo del thread


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jeje que malos algunos , bienvenida al mundo de SSC espero que la pases chevere en el foro .

Las chicas en el foro estan en aumento


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Siii somos mas!!! .... 




=o! uy sauuu :jkpara los malpensados de siempre :lol

Bienvenida Wendy


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

JajAJ, bIENVENIDA wENDY, ese titulo me hizo matar de la risa:lol::lol:, puedes tomarle fotos a tus pantis rotas???:lol::lol:, na es broma...:lol:


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*Chicos,son unos amores*

Ahora me hacen sentirme chevere porque me quedé asustada con algunos comentarios. Me puse nerviosa porque pensé que estaba metiendo la pata o algo asi. Les juro que en la mañana cuando cuidaba a mis chiquitines pensaba en ustedes y estaba algo intranquila. recien ahora puedo entrar y responder. Pero solo quiero decirles que soy fan de Shakira y hay una frase muy bonita de ella que dice algo como : te echan espinas porque eres una rosa y senti algo asi. luego ya me di cuenta que es la manera de dar la bienbenida. gracias chicos,son unos dulces. Hay una ciudad que quisiera ver porque me han contado que hay capillas muy lindas y es Castrovirreina y estuve rebisando y no vi en el foro. Yo nunca he salido de Lima,no es algo que me enorgullesca pero nunca he viajado y por eso mi imaginacion se activa cuando veo tantos lugares tan bonitos. Vivo lejos de la Costa Verde por eso pense que era bueno iniciar mis mensajes por algo que me resulta un tanto lejano. De mi querido Collique no he visto nada todavia,saben si hay fotos de alli ?. ahora ya no vivo en Collique pero extraño porque hace mucho tiempo que no voy para alla.


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> :lol: que buena!!!!!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


momentito, a mi no me han maleteado que yo sepa.
o lo han hecho y no me he dado cuenta? :gossip:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No creas MunaySha...tal vez ni te has dado cuenta...:lol:*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ jajaja aquí Joseph y Per.Up son líderes en eso xD


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Yo..?? , nada que ver, por favor...*


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *No creas MunaySha...tal vez ni te has dado cuenta...:lol:*


argolla! :bash:

:lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Fàcil...:?

*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> *Siii somos mas!!! ....
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Así te quería ver Clau jaja :lol: :jk:.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Obvio, tenia que ser alumna de la UNILES :lol:

Por cierto, lindas fotos, bienvenida al foro


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hola chicos*

creo que no me senti maleteada,ahora creo que fue una manera cariñosa de dar la bienbenida. Por que Claudia dice que ahora somos mas? No entiendo,somos pocas aca,pense que la mayoria eramos mujeres. Hay mas hombres? es que siento tanta ternura en muchos mensajes que lo relaciono con almas femeninas,por eso me sorprende que Claudia diga que ahora somos mas.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ jajaja aquí Joseph y Per.Up son líderes en eso xD


Oe QueEeEeEE!!! :tongue:

No me hagas mala fama px KamTza... si yo soy recontra buena gente :angel:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wendy Quispe said:


> creo que no me senti maleteada,ahora creo que fue una manera cariñosa de dar la bienbenida. Por que Claudia dice que ahora somos mas? *No entiendo,somos pocas aca,pense que la mayoria eramos mujeres.* Hay mas hombres? es que siento tanta ternura en muchos mensajes que lo relaciono con almas femeninas,por eso me sorprende que Claudia diga que ahora somos mas.


Bueeeeno en cierta forma si LOL! :rofl:  no yo dije somos mas.. por el hecho de que cada vez hay mas mujeres en el foro o sea somos mas.. MUJERES!  ojalá entiendas mi trabalenguas.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

:hilarious


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Jaaaaa! Claudia la vas a ahuyentar xD  :lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Nuevamente...cuidado ^^*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

me lo hago la pilita... :lol: bienvenidas Wendy y MunaySha, advertencias, cuidado con los "Gileritos" por que muerden, pero no se deje engañar, hay muchos inofensivos. Y otros cuyo único amor es la arquitectura y el urbanismo.

y seeep creo que ya esta más pareja la balanza de géneros.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

bueno eso de balanza de generos... como que no me cuadra hahahaha


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

me pregunto como sera la balanza de generos en otros foro latinoamericanos, a lo mejor el foro peruano es el que tiene mas presencia femenina, eso seria algo bueno


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*soy algo timida pero no me asusto de los hombres*

si son hombres de verdad,porque a veces hay mucho floreo y no pasa nada. Mi hermana Daisy estuvo 3 meses con un enamorado y resulto ser del otro bando,incluso a Daisy casi la tuvimos que internar porque quedó mal de los nervios. pero yo no me asusto de los hombres,tengo muchos primos y 2 hermanos mayores,asi que conozco mucho de como piensan y actuan. Ademas como soy maestra,se llevar bien a la gente,porque aunque paresca mentira,a veces los padres de los niños son mas dificiles que los mismos niños.No entendi lo que quiso decir Claudia,quizas sea mejor no entender.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Déjame adivinar....Luis Carlos? :lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Wendy Quispe said:


> si son hombres de verdad,porque a veces hay mucho floreo y no pasa nada. Mi hermana Daisy estuvo 3 meses con un enamorado y resulto ser del otro bando,incluso a Daisy casi la tuvimos que internar porque quedó mal de los nervios. pero yo no me asusto de los hombres,tengo muchos primos y 2 hermanos mayores,*asi que conozco mucho de como piensan y actuan*. Ademas como soy maestra,se llevar bien a la gente,porque aunque paresca mentira,a veces los padres de los niños son mas dificiles que los mismos niños.No entendi lo que quiso decir Claudia,quizas sea mejor no entender.


:? :?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Anlysixth said:


> *me lo hago la pilita... *.


:lol: :hilarious: jajajaj


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Wendy Quispe said:


> Hola chicos,me llamo Wendy Elizabeth y aunque soy algo tímida, *me aventuré a ver la Costa Verde en las alturas, quedé con las panties destrozadas* pero valió la pena.





Wendy Quispe said:


> Yo no dije que eran mis fotos. *Solo dije que vi la Costa Verde en las alturas y la ví mediante éstas fotos*. Se me chorrearon las panties porque me dá mucho miedo las alturas,soy una chica algo tímida y apocada y tengo miedo de resbalar o hacerme daño.


Y al final, qué pasó? Las dichosas panties quedaron destrozadas o chorreadas?




Wendy Quispe said:


> No me hagan sentir mal pues.


Cómo crees...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Eres hermana de Daisy Ontaneda?:nuts::lol:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Y al final, qué pasó? Las dichosas panties quedaron destrozadas o chorreadas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dudo que unas panties se chorreen, así que seguro quedaron destrozadas .



Lia_01 said:


> Eres hermana de Daisy Ontaneda?:nuts::lol:


O de la pata fácil jaja :lol:.

En fin, creo que no te lo dije, bienvenida Wendy. Tu recopilación fue interesante después de todo .


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

ah verdad:bash:, yo también me olvidé de darte la bienvenida, recién me di cuenta que eras nueva en estos foros bienvenida Wendy, están chéveres tus fotos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*chorreen ? :?*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wendy Quispe said:


> creo que no me senti maleteada,ahora creo que fue una manera cariñosa de dar la bienbenida. Por que Claudia dice que ahora somos mas? *No entiendo,somos pocas aca,pense que la mayoria eramos mujeres. Hay mas hombres? es que siento tanta ternura en muchos mensajes que lo relaciono con almas femeninas*,por eso me sorprende que Claudia diga que ahora somos mas.


:nuts:

X Dios!! Ternura ??? weeno :bash: jajaj bienvenida Wendy :banana:


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

Lo de las panties fue algo figurado,como interactuo con niños debo siempre hacer juegos de figuraciones y lo de las panties fue una forma de expresar mi miedo a algo que realmente le tengo temor como son las alturas. Es una fobia que ahora no recuerdo como se llama.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Y al final, qué pasó? Las dichosas panties quedaron destrozadas o chorreadas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

No,yo me apellido Quispe,no tengo parientes Ontaneda. Esa no es la esposa de ese señor Piza?. Es hermosa,una de las mujeres mas bonitas de nuestro pais.


Lia_01 said:


> Eres hermana de Daisy Ontaneda?:nuts::lol:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Wendy Quispe said:


> No,yo me apellido Quispe,no tengo parientes Ontaneda._* Esa no es la esposa de ese señor Piza*_?. Es hermosa,una de las mujeres mas bonitas de nuestro pais.


jajajajjaa, q wena

bienvenida!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Wendy Quispe said:


> Lo de las panties fue algo figurado,como interactuo con niños debo siempre hacer juegos de figuraciones y lo de las panties fue una forma de expresar mi miedo a algo que realmente le tengo temor como son las alturas. *Es una fobia que ahora no recuerdo como se llama.*


Acrofobia...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Déjame adivinar....Luis Carlos? :lol:


No jodas wevón, ni él es capaz de algo así :hilarious



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Y al final, qué pasó? Las dichosas panties quedaron destrozadas o chorreadas?


:hilarious :hilarious :hilarious:hilarious


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

no te pongas nerviosa, :nocrook: yo también soy nuevo y...tranquilaso kay:
:cucumber::banana2:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracioso este thread, bienvenida Wendy.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*A los años bajopontino...*


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*Gracias*

disculpa que no sepa como se llamaba esa fobia. tu nombre me suena raro,como de la India,no?.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Acrofobia...


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Wendy Quispe said:


> creo que no me senti maleteada,ahora creo que fue una manera cariñosa de dar la bienbenida. *Por que Claudia dice que ahora somos mas? No entiendo,somos pocas aca,pense que la mayoria eramos mujeres. Hay mas hombres? es que siento tanta ternura en muchos mensajes que lo relaciono con almas femeninas*,por eso me sorprende que Claudia diga que ahora somos mas.


Hola Wendy y bienvenida, bueno ya te darás cuenta que aquí hay muchos hombres con almas femeninas y no le hagas caso a Claudia, lo que pasa que está un poco celosa por que ahora tiene más competencia en el Incascrapers.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bueno, bienvenida Wendy. Suerte que el chorreo de panties no paso a mayores 

P.S: Buena recopliacion de fotos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Poligono said:


> Hola Wendy y bienvenida, *bueno ya te darás cuenta que aquí hay muchos hombres con almas femeninas *y no le hagas caso a Claudia, lo que pasa que está un poco celosa por que ahora tiene más competencia en el Incascrapers.


AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Hola Wendy y bienvenida, bueno ya te darás cuenta que aquí hay muchos hombres con almas femeninas* y no le hagas caso a Claudia, lo que pasa que está un poco celosa por que ahora tiene más competencia en el Incascrapers. *


¿? ajajajaja perdón? yo he estado hablando en broma si yo tb comparto el punto de hombres con alma femenina:lol: bueno en fin wendy aca me quieren levantar falsos jaja ... Bienvenida nuevamente al foro.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

El amor, el amor... estos tórtolos se presentan juntos, bueno: congratulations :lovethem:

Clau, no te molestes era broma nada más 

Yibrail, hombre mis respetos, debes tener una fórmula o haces como Anly? aplicas Macumba, bueno de todas maneras creo que lo voy a contactar para que me haga unos amarres, pero baratito nomás.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!


OMC (??) :lol: :jk:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Poligono said:


> Clau, no te molestes era broma nada más



naah no me he molestado descuida  .


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*no estoy de buscona*

porsiacaso no estoy buscando hombres.tengo mi amorsito que es algo veteranito pero me cumple bien.pero si para mis hermanitas quiziera algunos galanes. mis 3 hermanas no tienen suerte con sus romances. Stéfani sobretodo a tenido muchas malas experiencias y hace poco Daisy con el muchacho del otro equipo que le a tocado.pobrecitas.yo si estoy bien.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Poligono said:


> El amor, el amor... estos tórtolos se presentan juntos, bueno: congratulations :lovethem:
> 
> Clau, no te molestes era broma nada más
> 
> Yibrail, hombre mis respetos, debes tener una fórmula o haces como Anly? aplicas Macumba, bueno de todas maneras creo que lo voy a contactar para que me haga unos amarres, pero baratito nomás.


Oe que? tienes que leer la Rede Wicca, como es eso de amarres??

Además yo no uso makumba!!!

Uso los encantos!!!! jejeje:lol:


----------

